# L.A Noire funktioniert nicht



## THATIMO (19. Dezember 2011)

Guten Tag Liebe Forengemeinde
Hab hier shcön öfter n paar klasse tipps gefunden, da hab ich mich gedacht ich meld mich mal an und frag speziell mal etwas

Habe natürlich die Sufu schon benutz, und auch was gefunden, allerdings ist der Threat etwas eingeschlafen und es schreib niemand mehr. Zudem gab es keine wirkliche Lösung.

Und zwar:
L.A. Noire kann ich problemlos installieren.
Dann möchte ich das SPiel starten...genau da liegt das Problem. Der launcher öffnet, ich kann auf Starten klicken, allerdings passiert dannach ncihts mehr. Kein Fehler, einfach gar ncihts.
Habe schon ettliche Tipps probiert, die ich unter anderem hier gefunden habe.
Leider ohne erfolg.

Ich hoffe es hat evtl. einer ne Lösung gefunden oder sogar von Rockstar erhalten, ich habe eine Mail an den Support geschrieben allerdings nichts zurück bekommen.

Hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt.
MfG Timo

Und danke schonmal


----------



## Herbboy (19. Dezember 2011)

Was für nen PC hast Du denn? ALLE Treiber aktuell? Mal ohne Virenscanner&Firewall probiert?


----------



## THATIMO (19. Dezember 2011)

Hey,
Hab ich alles schon probiert.
Systemvorrausetzungen stimmen auch alle. Das Problem ist shcon bei einigen aufgetreten, hab mich durch google schlau gemacht und einiges gefunden, was ich auch ausprobiert habe.
So wie´s aussieht ist das ein Problem des Games, werde morgen nochmal einige sachen Probieren, die ich heute gefunden habe, hoff das es weiter hilft.
Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand der ähnliche Probleme hatte/hat.
Mfg TImo


----------



## JohnKelly1972 (24. Dezember 2011)

Also bei mir startete das Spiel, im Prozessmonitor öffneten sich vier Threads, die nach und nach sich selbst beendeten. Der Support von Rockstar hat nur die Standardsachen runtergebetet, die man sich auch alleine erlesen kann. Zum Laufen gekriegt habe ich es, in dem ich den Social Club noch mal manuell installiert habe. Hoffentlich klappt es, schöne Weihnachten!


----------



## frankie07 (5. April 2012)

*Endlich läuft die Scheisse !!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Nach 10 maligen Installieren und deinstalieren habe ich Heute einen letzten Versuch gestartet.

- Windows Funktionen aktivieren/deaktivieren
- Microsoft Net Framework 3.5.1 Unterordner also auf + klicken und Windows Com. Foun. HTTP aktivieren aktiviert.
- Benutzerkontensteuerung ganz nach unten/ aus
- DVD 1 kein Autostart Manuell Social Club installiert
- Neustart
- DVD 1 wieder rein Autostart /Benutzerdefiniert installieren/ Social Club hat sich im Ordner Rockstar Games bei mir Datenträger C: reinkopiert. Das Spiel auf D: installiert ohne Leerzeichen also La.Noire.
-Nach der Instalation Neustart
-Internet aktiviert/ 6 Bier getrunken und auf start geklickt/ Plötzlich wird der Bildschirm dunkel und es läuft/Codeeingabe/ Patch instaliert/ 
2 Neustarts vom Programm selber/ Default Profil eröffnet das wars

Mein Problem ist jetzt habe gar keinen Bock mehr das Spiel zu spielen !

Da ich mehrer Sachen auf einmal ausprobiert, habe könnte es auch sein, das es nur an der *Aktivierung in den Windowsfunktionen* liegt.

Ich Hoffe jemanden geholfen zu haben. Meldet mal Eure Erfolge !


----------

